# Spring Creek Report



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

I just got back from the creek, fished about two hours and caught 5 white bas 11"-16" all caught on a white jig. Four were males the biggest being the female. Didn't see anyone else catching anything except one guy fishing with minnows had about 10. Looks like there had been a ton of traffic there before I made it the banks are trashed out with beer cans, garbage and minnow bags. I don't fish with live bait at the creek and I don't knock the guys that do but they need to pic up there bags! I doubt very seriously any 2coolers are making the mess so my words may go unheard to the people that need to hear them but I had to vent. Hopefully this rain will push some more fish in because it looks like it's been fished out for now. -Roach


----------



## stros00 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Creek*

Hey man..

I think i saw you at the creek earlier today...i was the asian guy that was throwing next to you...didnt know you were a 2cooler..

anyways, i also saw that guy fishing further down with minnows and had a big bass in there...

Nice to meet ya,.

Byron


----------



## JMGuerrero (Aug 18, 2009)

where exactly did ya'll go? would love to give it a try, thanks!


----------



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

stros00 said:


> Hey man..
> 
> I think i saw you at the creek earlier today...i was the asian guy that was throwing next to you...didnt know you were a 2cooler..
> 
> ...


 Nice to meet you as well, we need a little rain to push some fish in and it should get better. -Roach


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

I arrived today about 12:30, crossed at the Sand Beach and went up to the "Lee Road Curve". Caught 11 between 11 & 16 inches. Four of which were Females. Saw Saltwaterkris catch 3 females.
Like Texas Roach I fish with arties, those trashing the area hurt us all. I remember HL&P Cedar Bayou closed down due to fishermen trashing the place.


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

I caught 5 today after work, hey stros how many did you catch?


----------



## stros00 (Sep 19, 2006)

*fish*

Hi Sac,

I didnt get any as i was sneaking out during lunch. Maybe Friday or Sat....ill be back!!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks for report.

Byron, 
we need to hook up and go up to Sommerville to Newmann's Bottom, it is hot up there right now. Lock&Dam should be turning on soon too.


----------



## stros00 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Somerville*

Thomas,

Let me know what day you are sick.... angelsm


----------



## Smitty (Jul 1, 2005)

Took off yesterday and fished the beach from 830-1030 with arties. No luck on the whites. Caught 1 small lmb (or yellow bass, I don't know), that was it. Folks using minnows were having luck (albeit not much). 

Went to Newmans Bottom on 1/24, only 2 small males. Fished 730-1030. Guess I should have stayed longer after reading another report. Oh well.

Back out again on Sunday, probably at Newmans.


----------



## fishwmoosentx (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey Where is Newmans bottom? Is it below the dam at sommerville between there and hwy 36?


----------



## Saltwaterfishin_Kris (Aug 12, 2005)

Rip Some Lip said:


> I arrived today about 12:30, crossed at the Sand Beach and went up to the "Lee Road Curve". Caught 11 between 11 & 16 inches. Four of which were Females. Saw Saltwaterkris catch 3 females.
> Like Texas Roach I fish with arties, those trashing the area hurt us all. I remember HL&P Cedar Bayou closed down due to fishermen trashing the place.


I see you caught a bunch more after I left... I whished I could have stayed longer but had to leave and get my daughter. My biggest was 16 inches. I gave those fish to my mother-in-law and I probably want be back until next week. I am heading to San Antonio today for the weekend.


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

As of this morning (_Friday_) downstream data is showing Spring Creek @ Westfield has risen 11 feet overnight, from 3.5' to 14.5'.


----------



## JMGuerrero (Aug 18, 2009)

Where can I do some good bank fishing in Spring Creek?


----------



## Mike S. 11 (Nov 10, 2009)

Rip Some Lip said:


> As of this morning (_Friday_) downstream data is showing Spring Creek @ Westfield has risen 11 feet overnight, from 3.5' to 14.5'.


Where do you go to look up this kind of information ? That is a lot of water , way more than I figured it would come up . Guess I will not be fishing there for a while.

Mike


----------



## ant (Jan 25, 2010)

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/current/?type=flow

Scroll down to San Jacinto River Basin and pick a location


----------

